# Elddis Motorhomes



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Thinking of buying a new elddis motorhome they seem so cheap compared to others with same layouts. Has anyone got one and are they any good.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

amydan said:


> Thinking of buying a new elddis motorhome they seem so cheap compared to others with same layouts. Has anyone got one and are they any good.


We have an Elddis Autostratus EB on a 52 plate which we have had from new and love it.
There were some initial problems which Brownhills put right immediately but since then all has been well.

Can't speak for the current models.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

We have a 2009 Autoquest 140....we bought it 2nd hand from Spinney motorhomes with 6000 miles (£28000)on the clock in July and so far we love it. It has a few odd niggles but nothing serious that can't be altererd. We just loved the layout...big rear lounge that turns into a huge bed and we didn't want anything much over 6 mts in lenght. Luckily it had lots of extras with it - bike rack, fiamme rollout awning, heiki roof light, electric step, flyscreens and blackout blinds on all window plus a set of foil blinds for the cab area.

We have done a few weekends and a weeks trip to France so far and it drives like a dream.

Well love it.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

i looked at a 2010 (180) and was sorely tempted at 28250 as a private sale with every extra fitted right down to 2 tv s ....

Knowing it was to be kept on the public highway, i let it go but purely on the grounds it was made of aluminium that once dented would be very difficult to repair and wipe value off the vehicle....


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We had two Elddis motorhomes and I thought that they were excellent value. The spec of materials is a little lower that Swift (They used softwood for the bed struts: Swift hardwood) but the standard of workmanship was better. The lockers in the Elddis were not as well planned as the Swift lockers - though both could be batter and are in the more recent productions. Elddis claim to be "entry level" but they do a good job.
My only real beef about the Two Elddis models that we had was that the heating was not blown air and you could get a few degrees on the floor and 30 degrees at face level. I think that Elddis do now do blown air.
I prefer the Elddis two units (one for hot water and one for air) over the combined unit in the Swift because the combined unit requires 12V electricity even to heat the water and it is much more difficult to control - but the blown air is uniform and quiet. The Truma combined water air heater is the item that I did not like. (There are more modern ones that may be better)
Both had quite small gas lockers. Swift at any rate have improved this but the 5-year old models of both will not take any continental gas cylinders.

I hope that some of this helps.

Safariboy


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

We have a 55 reg Elddis Firestorm (our first mh) that we bought from Spinney Motorhomes, Holmes Chapel, Cheshire. We love it to bits & can't fault the layout (rear kitchen) that suits us perfectly, or the performance of the driving bit.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

we have an 07 Elddis sunstyle 180, 6 berth, peugeot base, and We love it. The build quality is reasonable and we have few gripes about it, except that you wouldnt actually want 6 living in it unless the days were spent outside!! The rear lounge is comfy for a max of 4. As there is just us 2, we can sit with our legs up and watch tv, although we cant lie out flat. We also have a bed each - and a sitting area!! :roll: him for the tv, me for a book and a glass of wine!
The other gripe is the cupboard space in the kitchen area. High cupboards wasting storage area so we have added a further shelf to each

We only bought a 6 berth because we couldnt get a 4 berth with 4 seat belts in the layout that we wanted :roll:


----------



## Alanvm (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi

We have an Elddis Sunseeker 130 on 08 plates, purchased from West Country Motorhomes, extremely pleased with ours, couple of minor problems, but sorted out by WCM straight away. when we come to change as we are looking at a fixed bed will seriously look at the Elddis range.

Alan


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

We have an Eldiss Autoquest 400.
We really cannot fault it, 2005 and a nice layout, rear lounge two bed above Cab bunks for the grand kids and all that we really we need out of a van.
To be honest there is nothing that I would change about it, its cosy in the Winter also.The double bed is huge when its set out.
The toilet is not that big but having looked at lots of others neither are the competitors, except Euromobile, always nice bogs in them.
The finish is on par with swift but when we bought it we did not look at the wood finish ect we were looking for functionality and what did the job for the price that we had to pay, it ticked all the boxes, and we still have it 4 years on, and will change for another Eldiss if need be.  
Do not worry they are good Buys. :wink: 
Clive


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Previously owned 2 Elddis vans and i think they are excellent value for money,my only 2 gripes are the water tanks are small and i found myself topping up nearly every day(bigger on the 2012 vans) and the thickness of the aluminium panels,if you sneeze too close to them they mark.Build quality is every bit as good as dearer vans,if you want a few extras added go for a dealer special like the Sunseeker models from West Country Motorhomes,they add blown air heating,electric step,hab door flyscreen and heki roof all as standard.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Our elddis ek is an older van, but we have no complaints and use it 4 months a year abroad, including NW Spain and Germany. I seem to rememeber a payload issue on some newer ones so check this. 

For the price I think they are good value.


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,

We have a Autoquest 140 (2010) model, which we like. There are one or two points not to our liking, same as most makes I suppose. 

This is the third motor home we have had, the others were a Bessacar, and a Trigano Tribute. It is the best so far. 

Naturally it could be improved, but for the price they are good. 

Its worth looking at the 2012 models, many improvements have been made, such as bigger water and waste tanks, underfloor heaters, bigger washrooms, better insulation, etc, etc. But still very competitively priced.

If you like the layout, don't hesitate, buy it. Others may do it better, but at what cost? Paying an extra £10,000 for a bit better van seems ridiculous.

Best of luck

Molenoux


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you are looking at the Aspire range be warned that their payloads are ridiculously low in standard form.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Siddle products have always been towards the entry level but in recent years have definitely moved up a niche or two.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

We started with a 53 plate 400, and only changed because we wanted a bit more space (storage) for longer trips. Whilst a bit basic, it did everything we wanted of it and we still smile when we see one out and about. Value nowadays is even more important, and they do represent very good values, and great residuals compered to the higher end stuff :wink:


----------



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

*Elldis M/Homes*

Hi,
I have the 145 model, on a 10 plate. I bought it mainly for the rear lounge lay-out with the three big windows.Gives plenty of light to the living area and allows me to be real nosey!!!!!!!.
Having the forward table and captains chair allows me to leave the rear bed made up. Duel gas/electric water and air heating also a big plus. One small moan,the size of the fresh water tank when not using camp sites.The small leisure battery is a bug bear but I intend to change that for 110amp when I return to the U.K. in april.
The overcab bed space I can use for extra storage.
All in all I am very pleased with the on road performance,plenty of power from the 2.2 engine and currently returning 28mpg.
Tammy.


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 23, 2008)

*elddis motorhomes*

bought private a 140 suntor on a 56 plate with 4400 miles in sept 2008 paid £19000 with loads of extras inc gaslow its now on 23000 small problem simple diy real good van, totally pleased value for money all day long


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

we started of with the 115 great little van but a pain to make the bed up every night that was on a 2007 plate we put that in part ex for a 140 on a 10 plate and after 2 years owning that we have just put it in part ex for the 155 fixed bed just hope her indoors is NOW happy lol but they are all very good value for money and all seem very light and airey but very comfy which you don't get in more expensive motorhomes


----------



## spiderb (May 15, 2011)

after looking around for the last 18 month's :? we bought a elddis 155 from marquis (poole)  a brandnew one  ,which we pick up on the 16/03/2012  .hope that's of some help (by the way i'm a tight fisted old so and so) 
Bill


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

spiderb said:


> after looking around for the last 18 month's :? we bought a elddis 155 from marquis (poole)  a brandnew one  ,which we pick up on the 16/03/2012  .hope that's of some help (by the way i'm a tight fisted old so and so)
> Bill


we will be getting our 155 majestic some time this month only i am getting an old hand at this and don't believe delivery dates then we don't get disappointed


----------



## Twirlys (Jul 28, 2011)

Elddis have just upgraded the weight on the Aspire from 3500 to 3700 this makes it a privat heavy goods vehicle, lowers the tax to £165 we dont have any issues with the driving licence yet


----------



## arumba (May 2, 2012)

we bought a Majestic 130 from Marquis in Poole i love it but still getting used to it only downfall is i don't like the pull out sink in the bathroom


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

We have a new Aspire 215.
The payload issue has now been resolved, after contacting Elddis, see their website for the amended information, we now have 3500 giving 440kg of payload. See my thread on this for full info.
A few niggles that are being sorted by the dealer ( Webbs ) but not major and I suppose you have to expect a few with a new one. 

Comfy, warm, bright and airey, lots of led lighting, nice radiator heating and fan blower, aircon from the cab, great shower, microwave, good size tanks, etc etc.

Drives very well and we love it.

Went to the Peterboro show and all the other examples of this model were already sold. Thats got to be saying something.
Excellent value for money.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*elddis*

we have a new 155 majestic ali body very good van.we put 5k extra on her off to spain on friday for 3 weeks


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

tyreman1 said:


> Previously owned 2 Elddis vans and i think they are excellent value for money,my only 2 gripes are the water tanks are small and i found myself topping up nearly every day(bigger on the 2012 vans) and the thickness of the aluminium panels,if you sneeze too close to them they mark.Build quality is every bit as good as dearer vans,if you want a few extras added go for a dealer special like the Sunseeker models from West Country Motorhomes,they add blown air heating,electric step,hab door flyscreen and heki roof all as standard.


Agree with above and it dents easily. We have an Autoquest180 on an 08 plate and covered 43,000mls throughout UK & Europe. Have added extras(solar panel, inverter, satellite TV and more). Never regretted purchase.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

got our majestic 155 even having a 40cm dome and solar panels fitted it is still a lot of van for the money


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Just a tip to anybody intending to have the weight upgrade on an Aspire 215. 
Allow plenty of time..

Our dealer ordered our plate 6 weeks ago, and it still hasn't arrived.

Unfortunately having been head of manufacturing in an aerospace related company, I know that the time it takes to produce something like this is seconds, if not minutes. The reason for any further wait is down to getting ones backside in gear and prioritising and taking ownership of the order so that it does not languish on somebody's desk while they 'get round to it ' even if its contracted out.
The term AOG ( aircraft on the ground ) caused panic like you've never seen in any other industry.

A call to the CEO usually livens things up too. 

8O


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi
Had an Elddis Autoquest - 2009 for a couple of years
Good wee van but some negatives
Water tanks fresh and waste too small
Aluminium side panels will show "dings" like no other. Marks very easily
We found the design of the roof and wall panel joints suspect with an external screw fix covered by a rubber seal. Any
Water under that will freeze and cause water ingress. We had to have two panels in the overcab area replaced due to this. It just does not seem up to the job. 

Otherwise the van was very good and greats.value for money


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I had a 2010 Autoquest 180. Did 10,000 miles including 2 European trips down to Italy in it. Excellent van for the price.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Just spent a very hot week in Somerset in our 215.
Everything worked well, and drove great, returning 37mpg.

Love it ! 8)


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

*Elddis*

In the next few days we are having delivered a 2012 Autoquest brand new,delivary mileage only. Awning, reversing cam and lux pack, plus alarm. Old van taken in part exchange. We prowled all over one at the Shrewsbury Show. For the two of us it was ideal within the budget. Though what we will do with 2 TV brackets I'm not sure. 
Mike


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Mike,
Hope you enjoy pick up day !


One small tip..... 
Check underneath for possible water ingress holes. I had to request the dealer to fit extra deflectors and apply sealant to some gaps to prevent ingress to where pipes and wires run through the floor, if driving in heavy road spray conditions.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Likewise I have recently bought a 2003 low mileage Elddis Expedition and I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

*Elddis*

Better still they are delivering to our home address.
Mike :lol:  =D> =D> =D>


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

*Elddis*

Todays the day. Around midday. How on earth did we collect all this stuff and can we reduce it?????
:? :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I had a 2010 Elddis 180. Excellent van.
Paul


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

*Elddis*

Well she's arrived. All these new buttons that do things. Her indoors has already been putting stuff in. I may find out where everything is soon. But am still fighting to have a drawer for bits and pieces that may be of use. 
Warwick next monday for a trial. 
Mike :lol:


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Enjoy your new MH, not much tops the excitment of getting a new MH whether brand new or new to you! Hope your first trip away goes well.

We started off 2 years ago with a brand new Elddis Suntor 180 which was fab, we changed 3 weeks ago for a Swift Bessacarr e695 of the same age. Two main reasons for changing 1) water tank size and 2) larger rear lounge and half dinette perfect layout. Our Elddis was great, gave us no trouble, excellent mpg and it being our first one there was a couple of things we'd have different had we known, but Elddis didn't do what we were looking for hence the change.


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

We bought a 165 on a 2012 plate. Only problem we've had was the gas regulator malfunctioning. That was at Warwick first time out.
Did a three week trip around southern Scotland with no problems.
Off to Blackpool for a few days next weekend. 
Mike


----------



## breakaleg1 (Jun 22, 2008)

We picked up a brand new Elddis sunseeker 115 from West Country Motorhomes in May, so far it has been great faults? fan on the grill not working, fixed locally, water coming in through gas drop out holes, deflectors fitted took a couple of hours and seems to be okay since.
bit of glue on furniture removed with white spirit in two minutes (to be honest you couldn't see it but felt it, one panel was misaligned 10 minutes to fix, electric step stopped auto retracting another 10 minute fix. 
Water tanks are now bigger.
Our last van was an auto sleeper marquis lancashire and had a lot of problems but we kept it 9 years, looked and the nuevo but it was £15000.00 dearer and you can by a lot of diesel with that kind of cash .
we had a lot of doubts when we bought it such as whats missing at that price is it something you can't see, but it has a spare wheel, grp sides, grp under floor protection, my wife said, it feels like we have lived in this van for years and I agree, it is also quieter on the road not so many rattles and creaks as the old van, There are a few changes i would make, window in wash room, window in back door, bigger engine 130bhp instead of 110 bhp would happily pay to upgrade these items but nothing that we can't live with.
Pete


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Bought a new 2015 Elddis Accordo 105 in March and am very pleased with it.
£38k bought me cruise control, bluetooth radio and phone, aircon and tyre pressure monitoring.
Its no wider than the cab and only 6m long so equivalent to a compervan but with far more space.
Everything inside is a bit lightweight and flimsy but that gives us 600kg of load.
Only real problems have been with the Whale water heater and the Thetford hob - neither made by Elddis.
No regrets


----------

